# MAC in Shanghai



## sweetsugar (Oct 22, 2008)

I just recently moved to Shanghai. I know there is a MAC stand at the Parksons on Huai Hai Rd. 

Does anyone know when the Manish Arora collection will be released there?


Thanks


----------



## sweetsugar (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

